# Lets make a list - of NAMES! (Everybody Please)



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Phly, spook, turkey foot, Chester, myty....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Some horses that have been in my life..

Leia (lay-uh)
Angel
Phantom
Zap
Pate
Rockette
Snickers
Serena
Miracle
Saucy 
Sonic
China
Charlie
Joy
Annie (x2)
Sailor
Stevie
Dapper
Cody
Flame
Buzz
Philly
Funny Face
Swoosh
Greta
Shadow
Nibbles
Harley
Jester
Jigsaw
Butterfinger
Desi 
Pepper
Remington
Twitty
Mischa
Andy
Foxy 
Barbie
Buttons
Sassy
Happy

etc etc


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Heck ^^^ they have had a lot. 

Current horse - barn name is Lucas. 
Show name - Get over it.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sugar(rip), Lady, Sage, Cactus, Cowboy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

None Ya
Do Ya
Kersey
Goose
Maverick
Slider
Cougar
Iceman (Is anybody sensing a theme here? LOL)
Peavy
Cocoa
Joe 
A whole bunch of Kates
And many others

Current horses
JR
Tequila
Jack
Jill
Gibbs 
Abby 
Charlie
Andrea


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Heck I forgot Maximus! 

Now who else did I forget...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

in chronological order:
Playmate
Buttercup
Gypsey
Sugar
Katie
Filly
Midnight
Socks
Magic
Brandi
Beau
Moonie
Molly
Buddy
Austin
Honey
Tomahawk
Angel
Satin
Magic


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Heck ^^^ they have had a lot.
> 
> Current horse - barn name is Lucas.
> Show name - Get over it.


I've only had Leia xD The others were horses I've had the privilege to work with or grow up riding.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

ok all of the horses I have owned in order

Prince
Patches
Rocky
Sunny
Black Bess
Mohammoud
Satan
Drifter
Traveller 
Fatima
Tasha
Iroquois Mac
Maise
zorron
Golden Tearsong (Goldy)
travelor
Dragon
Frosted Mini Wheat ( a mini)
Rogue
Novembre Rayne
Littlefoot
Music


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aires (Buenos Aires)
Dakota (Dakota Sea Breeze)
Siege (Lika Quasar)
Kintari
Remi (Remington Steal)
Compton
Cisco
Cassie
Katie
Bizarro
Aristotle
Sonny
Molly
Tommy
Otis
Hunter
Rex
Paleface
Sassy
Seven
Summer
Strawberry
Moon Pie
Star
Tamarack
Savanna
Gypsy
Liberty
Petey
Piper
Reno
Paco
Bud (Budweiser)
Jack (Jack Daniels)
Skeeter
Rosie
Johnny
Bobbie Sox
Cash
Nate
Tonka
Jasper
King
Charmer (El Encanto)
JJ
Monkey
Prancer
Candy

Ummmm...I'm sure there are more I can't remember. Some are horses that belong to friends, others belonged to fellow boarders or my old BO, and some were horses at the Girl Scout horse camp. The first one is mine and the second used to be. The names on parenthesis ( ) are registered or show names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We've only had ten of our own, which we still have. 

Copper, short for Cop-an-Attitude 
Lucy
Ghost or Ghost Rider
Harley D (Silverado Sierra) but was Sly when we got him
Sheba (Cilicite Pride) was Snickers when we got her
Chloe
Star
Jackson (Jackson's Pepsi) our yearling yet to be registered
Eva
And Jewel

A few that I've worked with but owned by others are Niko, Stella, Archie, Dixie, Melody and Ms. Piggle Wiggles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

Previous loan horses:
Cleo
Calum

Current loan horse:
Seamus
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Skye, Mia, Stilleto aka Tilly, Annabelle aka Bella, Connor and Snitch


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Previous leased/worked with horses:
Toby
Dude
Lucky
Fancy
Sweet Thing (Pretty Mare)

Owned horses:
Alahna (previously named Sissy o.o lol. Still own her)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Princess
Gildor
Crispin
Peanut
William
Spooky
Ludriss (Lulu)
Khandi
Habib
Sha
Moonbeam
Rosie
Clava
Sablu
harina
Riz
Weazle
Sorrel
Checkers
Lady
Woody
Hattie
Gilda
Tally.

...and I think I may have missed some...


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

My current geegees:

Bandit
Nod

I've previously owned Gus, Supreme, Bindy, Simba, Princess, Young Lad, Mystic, Apache. 

I'm not goin to list all the horses I've worked with... I'd be here for the entire day if I did.


----------



## chixie (Jan 6, 2010)

horses I have owned: 
Filly
Shawnee
temptations peggy
Elvira
Diamond Dust
Trouble
Scarlet
Cheyenne
Ima late referral
Brittney kays pretty penny
Horses I own now..

Shiloh
Honey
Twilight
Tinker belle's Sparkle

some of my dads horses 

Missy
Petie
babe
wings
boo coo(not how you spell it )
gambler
tattoo
rags
pistal 
Dixie
magic
goldie
and many more


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I've owned a Baby (renamed from Tory by previous owner, race name Bong Bong Baby). I'm leasing a Dozer (allegedly previously Leroy). Back in the day I leased a Patches. Other horses that have featured a decent lot in my life are - Boots (affectionately known as BootFace from me), Betsy, Bess, Bonnie, Benny, Nelly, Troy, Smokey, CrackerJack (Golden CrackerJack), Storm, Big B (guess what the B stands for! She wasn't nice.), Bluey, Goliath, Sasha, Reggie, Skittles, Comet, Mitsy, Pete, Mister, Bob (affectionately known as SpongeBob SpareHorse), Ollie, Shammy (affectionately known as ShamWOW!), Popeye, Lucy, Oakie, Simple... That's all I can really remember xD


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

Miover


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Previous horses

Dolly
Sugar
Mine
Rocky
Lightning
Ginger
Tazz
Timber
Goat(Gotcha This Time)

Present horses

Jems
Littleman
Trusty
Boo
Sugar(different Sugar)


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

TBforever said:


> Miover



pronounced as "my over"



sorry some reason it wont let me edit my post


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Talisker Starlight - passed away 2012, much missed 
Cody
Samson
Merlin


----------



## dlpark2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Previous horses that have since passed:
Nimara
Mayday

Current horses
Nilla
Chestnut (even though he isn't Chestnut in color, he came with the name and 
answers to it....at 20 I wasn't gonna switch)
Blue


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

My horses that I've owned: 
Cricket (back in the cactus) {my current horse}
Eagle {first horse}
El Bandito {my old rodeo horse}


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Horses that have been in my life that i have ridden or taken care of as of today, hopefully tomorrow i can add another name!!.

Les
Chief 
PBJ
Holly(Sadly PTS last oct. Sad Day.)
Oliver
Rocky
Ringo
Leggs
Chester
Leo
Kalmia
Phantom
Buck
Summer
Dee
Hotty
Duke
Skippy
Stoney
Finny
Buttercup
Ace
Erica
Zippy
Mick
Trinity
Pip
Ricco
Leigh
Cinco
Marah
Romeo
Reno ( PTS Sept. 2011)
Andy
Scotch
Sheik
Royal
Daddyo
Tuffy
Honey
Apple
Junebug
Teddy
Patsy
Stanley
Boomer
Patches
Cat
Kat
Jazz
Sasha
Smoothie
Sophia


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Alibi's name was originally Mooney
Her show name is Here's My Alibi


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

There are a LOT of horses on the farm where I work, so I may miss some xD there are some interesting names to say the least. lol

Sour (my personal horse. mini)
Honor (her filly, sold. born 9/11/12 mini mule)
Kenzie (foster. Badabing Badaboom. TB)
Clyd (mini) 
Sparky (mini)
Tigo (Montigo Bay, mini)
Spitfire (mini)
Patrick (mini)
Little Feather (mini, dwarf)
Rain (mini)
Lady (mini)
Bella (pony)
Pony (yes, really. Pony. Shetland Pony)
Saide (mini)
Reuger (mini)
Little Cowboy (mini)
Big Cowboy (pony)
Gorilla (LOL. (mini))
Robin (pony)
Bo (mini)
Shiner (TB)
Corona (gaited)
Busch (mutt...xD)
Budweiser (ASB x QH)
Peppin (TB)
Sierra (TB)
Bess (TB)
Star (mini)
Patches (mini)
Katwalk (mini)
Jigsaw (mini mule)
Tempest (mini mule)
James (mini donkey)
Pedro (Got it Dun, mini donkey)
Jasmine (QH)
Diamonds (QP)
JW (short for John Wayne... Appy)
Ginger (NSH)
Cinnamon (quarab)
Shaniah (TB)



Passed on:
Delriah (QH)
Chiquoline (Spanish Mustang)
Pudding (maybe QH?)
Noah (TB)
Sun (mini)
Sassy (mini)


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Top 2 are my Currents
then hubbies and his kids are the next 4
Cody
Doc
Herbie
Stitch
hootie
Beau


Grace
Annie
Sam


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Owned: 

Arby - QAR Flyin' Red
Exit
Walter - QAR Frosty Rock
Manny
Joey - QAR [not registered yet lol]

At the barn:
Ebby
Wilbur
Shy
Robyn
Shadow
Yoshi
Cal
Dee
Ali
Cracker
Kodi
Tobi
Bailey
Missy
Jac
Zipper
Rusty
Wrinkles
JK - short for J_ailhouse roc_K 
Szuka
Rocket
Julian


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

have passed:
Toby
Shea

have owned:
smugly

Current:
Annie 
Abby


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Misae 
Egan
Bandit (aka Dumas, since a little girl heard what I had called him one day and then corrected me when I called him Bandit- saying "No, his name is "Dumas"... Kinda stuck, and fits very well)
Tril (not trail) 
Loyla
Eros
Ginger

Top 2 as my dad calls them since he can't remember their names:
"Baby" (Misae)
"Red" (Egan)


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudpie!

I couldn't possibly even begin to list the names of all the horses my family has owned, though, sorry. xD


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

gramps, bimbo, nose,angel,misty aka too much tumolo, feathers lance, pete,buddy, ruby,jasper,helena, shasta,mimi, choc o lot o mousse, Little Suzi, Mamasita, Snuffles aka Crimms 3rd partee. Franki,Tomis Angelica,CiderCell, Mimi,Miss pity aka Princss Talesis,
Rocky, Ace , Magnificant Millie. Star. Pooky and i forget his reg name. , Hershy (barn name) and Coconut head (barn name) dont remember there reg names. 
11 still around. most dead. some sold and doing well. These are all my horses. Could not even try to name horses i took care of or rode as a kid.


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

Star 
Shadow (named by me) 
Sun Chaser (named by me) 
Kingston 
Fly (named by me) 
Gunner 
Icarus (named by me)


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Have owned:
Jenn
Jewel
Zayn
Sarah
WildOne (CS Champs Muddy Lena)
Fury (CS Muddy Marco)
Alpache
Bucky
Fandango

Horses I own now:
Coyote 
Ruby

Horses I have worked with:
River (Batin's River Wild)
Shiloh
Robin
Babe
Sonny
Smapp
Sugar


Other names of horses that my family has owned
Foxy (Dudes Blue Ruffpuff)
Misty
Marcie
Marshall
Sarge
Jasper
Pride
Kid (Zanzibar)
Red 
Golda
Regina
Muckers (CS Lena's Gay Bar)
Millie (CS Chili Knight Miss)
Cricket (CS Cool Cricket) ??? Not sure on the 'cool' part.
Chili (CS Chili Chum)
Nina (CS Nimble Nina)
Miguel 
Al


Horses we've worked with in general
Killer (he was a saint)
Sam
Taylor 
Molly 
Cracker 
GreyGirl


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

my two current mares

Angie
Beverley


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Phly said:


> Heck I forgot Maximus!
> 
> Now who else did I forget...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Also Dually 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Toby, Gypsy, Jet, Sassy, Sissy, Lily, Fancy, Buck, Brandy, Tyler, Story and Coal.
*


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Blaze is my current horse. He's in his 30s and I've had him about 14 years. 
Callie I owned since she was a goal but recently gave her to my uncle as a trail horse. 
Other horses I know:
Sunny, moose, George, whimsy, Zoe, topper, Tess, dancer, patches, casino, smokey joe, rocky, wishbone, UNO, sham, buddy, beau, Reagan, frosty, tarzana, jr, JJ, and the list goes on haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

This is a list of horses that I have known/worked with/riden/leased/owned/been owned by friends or family members for the sake of "the list".

Willow (current horse)
Jewel
Mia
Sky
Blue
Angel
Zues
Chex
kasche (pronounced cash)
Strive
Tony (better known as two ton tony)
Sugar
Ruffian
Punky
Frosty
Cheyanne
Max
Spot
Ike
Summer
Flash
Keno
Maverick
Baybee
Spirit
Shortcake
Bits
Chip
RD
Elvin
Luke
Sneek
Ginger
Red
Penelope
Sam
Chance
Rosie
Jet
kashi
Shadow
Classy
Fancy
Flurry (we changed this from Satinka)
Dixie
Spooky
Dean
Chandell
Barron
Doodlebug
GG
Kirby
Casey
Boo
Lady
Jellybean
Bullet
Katie
Im sure theres more...


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Candy Bar
Junior
BJ
Scooter
Delle
Count OnMe (Count)
Gill
Smoke
Coppertop (Cooper)
Bird
Lucy
Prince
Robin
Scarlet
Captain
Doc
Yanni
Nappy
Sparky Spirit
Mr B Apache Pride (Patch)
Capone's Private Contract (Striker)
Diamond Flash (Buck)
Carrie
Carrie's Apache Dragon (Dragon)
Goodnight Moon (Moon)
Champagne
Maybe

there are more, and I don't remember a lot of show names, but those are the main ones that were important to me.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

I've got 2 gelding brothers named slobber- knocker and slobber-slapper. Then I have Frankie, apache and star.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Let's see....I'll try to remember some horses I've ridden, as well as at barns I've worked at....

Charlie
Dude
Fancy
Albert
Dolly
Entada
Jordan
Cowboy
Zen
Vinnie
Zephyr
Step
Feather
Bella
Zarah
Fiona
Marcy
Paco
Cloud
Derby
Oatie
Nic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Delfi 
Timmy (Man of the Year)


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

This is going to become a very resourceful thread for me in the future. We will hopefully be getting a third horse later this year and it's always SO hard to come up with names!

My horses:
Rio
Nickel
(they came with those names and come when called, so even though I hate the name "Nickel".... we went with it)

Friends' horses:
Levi
Breezy
Memphis
Cooper


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

These are the names of horses I've ridden/worked with, I haven't actually owned a horse:

Thomas
Eric
Honey-bea
Ronnie
Connie
Figaro (Figo)
Archie
Willow
Polo
Lucy
Paddy
Tigger
Cracker
Emrys
Peaches (PJ)


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Penelope


----------



## ansinfamily (May 11, 2013)

Cherokee Warrior- went by Sloan
Sugar Foot
Baby
Candy
Stormy
Mahoney
George
Calypso
Ginger
Thunder
Jake
Jane
Daisy Mae
Spirited Moon Dancer goes by Spirit

There were a few more in the past but this is a good start.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I have Junior and Malakai.

Horses that have been memorable to me but not mine have been Wasim, Cali, Rita, Bill, Dinaro, Quincy aka Dinky, Sun, Pokey, and there are probably more.

At my barn there is Grey, Rose, Virgil, Petey, Annie, Cowboy, Tequila, Momma, Santi, Peppy, Storm, Java, Carmen, Romeo, Reyna, Bella, Lovey, and a few that I can't remember right now


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Horses I own or have owned [including leases]:
Boyero
Puddin'
Jackson
Sugar
Latte
Edward
Satin
Magic
Monty

Horses I have ridden:
Bodine
Tom
Mister
Katie
Candy
Rascal
Seamus
Stargazer/Starzy
Alfie
Nugget
Jazzy
Violet
Jasper

Horses I have handled [for work]:
Aly
Spider
Rapha
Baci
Maygen
Bear [stallion]
Hugo
Odie
Hero
Merlot
Nacho
Xanadu
Ella
Lexie
Timony
Cruize
Bobby
Dash
Sen
Milo
Bonnie
Custa
Tank
Timony
Uno
Nova
Cherry
Fabio [stallion]
Jive [stallion]
Fiji [stallion]
Web
Benauring
Aspire
Emmy
Cardinal
Smack
Jigsaw
Texas

I might just point out here that the stallions I've handled, I haven't handled MUCH. Fab, Jivey and Feej I only ever went near when I was mucking stalls, and Bear I used to feed and rug.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a huge horse name collection, because I`ve ridden like billion horses, though most of their names might seem... strange to you. I could never write down all the horse`s names I`ve ridden or known, but here goes some of them.

Caldelero S
Smaile
Leamdra
Arāvija
Levana
Windriffe Irrissine
Kastors
Chevers
Aberto
Larošs
King of the Dance
Bonoparte LV
Icelander Fox
Frontas
Raskanio
Klemensa
Alazars
Ravens
Kadilak
Revizors
Silvio
Arsela
Legro
Selfa
Leocadio
e.t.c.


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

Most Important Horses in my life:
Smarty Pants - the first pony I fell for
Sarah aka Nightmare - my first owned pony (not a great one for a nervous 8 year old)
Sammy aka Snail Boy
Sara Lee
Sasha - my new horse

Now I've come to the realization that all my special horse have an 'S' name


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

My two:

Dallas 
Shaymus

Horses I've ridden(as many I was I actually remember right now):

City
Jamie
Fame
Willy
Rosie
Lucky
Voo Doo 
Dusty
Frosty
Cinderella
Whisper
Cooper
Mini
Ducky
Freckles
Nikki
Splash
Galaxy
Gracie
Roxy
Candy
Fudge
Max
Wiley
Tobi
Glory
Cheyenne
Indigo
Diesel
Cody
Sally
Tootsie
Shades
Ariel 
Pinky
Ace
Lizzy
Lightning


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Horses I've owned;

MM Mags Superstar [aka Moe]
Sadie
Gypsy
CMC Simitar's Rose Red [aka Scarlet]
Tenakee
Takala Rose [aka Takala]

Horses I've ridden;

George
Dotty
Parker
Tori
Lotti
Spirit
Tootsie
Sham
Banner
Schatzi
Rolex

Others:

Smokie
Thomas
Vinny
Toby
Sheika
Velvet
Moon
Dreamer
Crystal
Clay
Patches
Goldie
Merlin

I've been around about a million more horses, but it is just as hard as recalling every person I've ever met.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine- Willow, Mona
Leased -Cherokee
My sister's - Lilly, Havok (we both claim him)
Horses we no longer have -Tiene "Tee-in", Cisco, Romeo, Faith, Daisy
RIP -Ginger, Rusty, Shadow, Pearl


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

This list would be far too long if I named the horses I've ridden, and I'd probably forget quite a few. So I'm just going to put down the horses I've owned.

"Show name" is either the registered name, or in some cases just the show name.

Barn name: Blaze, Show name: Blaze's Zano
Barn name: Sunny, Show name: Say James Redford
Barn name: Traveler, Show name: The Highway Man
Barn name: Tawnie, Show name: Carpe Noctem
Barn name: Raina, Show name: Let Your Love Raina Down
Barn name: Sabee, Show name: Kemosabee


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

Some of the horses that have been in my life...
Sailor 
Little Man
Pal Capone
Crystal
Razz
Archie
Sierra
Verona
Uno
Fizz
Diva


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Horses I have had before:
Macho
Trooper
Bugs
Duke (R.I.P)

Current:
Blazer
Pete (my mule)


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

My horse's registered name is MS Player, but we call him Jax, Jaximus Maximus, Jackson, Maximum Jackson, President Andrew Jackson, Jaxxy...

I've only owned one horse. Enough names for ya? :rofl:


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Licorice (Sweet Candy Man)
Nelly (Keystone Nell)
Mae


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I have had the honour (usually) of wroking with many many horses. None of them are owned by me but every one has influenced me somehow, weather they got me through my first show jump round or were my best firends heart horse, they have all been important to me at some point in my life: 

Mini, Spencer, Billy, Rocky, Oscar, Grizzy, George, Bobby, Ned, Jasper, Bumble, Custard, Buttons, Jiggy, Connor, Fudge, Sparkey, Barley , Dave, Buster, Tango, Boo, Prince, Crunchie, Storm, Holly, Toffee, Bella, Lilly, Luna, Willow, Riba, Missy, Loopy, Jonjo, Jester, Atlanta, Tom, Patch, Caramel, Megan, Finando, Zeus, Chant, Bustie, Ted, Pip, Ferdi, Tia, Dylis, Shona, Chic, JoeJoe, Squirrel, Pudding, Tiny, Baba, Gray, Travis, Dylan...

and of course my Alli!

Phew! Lol I had them all out in a list but it took up so much room!

And these are just the ones I can remember the names of! There are lots of other horses who I can picture but the names just aren't coming to me!

Oh ETA: Solo
Blackie
Snuggels
Apple (x2 actually...)
Snowy
... still more... i think i need to work on my memory...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gosh, I know there will be a few dozen that I forget, but...

Buck
Sis
Flash
Storm
Pinto (never got around to naming him anything else LOL)
Prissy
Ruby
Kate, Allie (team of mules)
Tiny, Buster (team of mules, Tiny is still living, Buster has passed on)
Kate, Midge (team of mules)
Humper, Thumper (team of mules)
Dagwood
Koda
Jet


Current living horses still with me:
John
Bessie
Talyn
Taz
Dobe
Pokey
Rafe
Denny
Nester
Zeiner
Hefner
Jesse
Olen
******* (nasty name for a nasty horse...bucker)
Snuffy


There have also been a couple hundred various horses in there that I've rode belonging to other folks in the last 15 years.

Most of the horses named in the earlier part of my post were either with us for life or bought/trained/sold as projects.


----------



## GoGoJoeGranny (Dec 15, 2012)

Sweet Briar
Bronson
Ice Man
Cool Sauce
Labanka
Savannah
Girlfriend
Go Go Joe
Checkers
Chief


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

My Horses
Nova
Gen (Reg. "Pusher's Extra Gen")
Rory (former - Jackson)
Charlie (former - Hershey)

Ponies We Boarded
Zeus
Rocket
Sweetie
Maverick

Lesson Ponies I Rode As A Kid
Jet
Espresso
Lacy
Apollo (I think! It kills me that I can't remember, but it's been 20 years.)


----------



## Barnes19 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kimberly (Kimmy for short, just because it suits her)
Cheval (French ... means "Horse" ... there's an imagination for you)
Minuit (Said 'Minwuee' french again, means midnight, guess what colour)
Holly (named by previous owners, for the "H" brand she has)


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Jake
Chief
Faith


I'd love to name a horse Giovanni or Playboy...Lol.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh! My husband's horses when he was a kid - 

Misty
Rusty
Dusty


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Nick names:
Coaly
Dolly
Sugar
Straud
Apache
Tic
Galahad 
Bo
Cuervo
Peppy
Ebony
Boomer
Zantanon
Mandy
Boss
Panabar
Rarity
Jolene


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Some of memorable ones are:
Clip
Frisky
Rajah
Princess
Raffah
Trusty
Brownie
Taffy
Ginger
Jet
Reno
Bim
Casey
Whiskey
Millie
Louis
Indy
Scotty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

For the sake of keeping things a little shorter I'll forego their registered names and just give you their barn names. 

RIP:
Joey (technically my sister's horse but the first one I had the freedom to ride on my own)
Dixie (first pony)
Star (first horse & dam of JC-mentioned later)
Gracie Mae
Dakota
Cherokee

Current:
JC-AQHA 
Gamble-AQHA
Este-APHA
Freckles-APHA
Thunder-APHA
Cloud-APHA
TJ-APHA
Flash-APHA
Cutter-grade quarter horse
Majik-AMHA
Cherry-AMHA
Little Miss-AMHA

A bunch more that were bought or born here and sold.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Maisie (loan horse)
Rocky (loan horse)
Othello (loan horse)
Hip Hop (current horse)!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Taco (Two Dicin Gyp)
Deuce, Goose, Gooter
Newt, Newter-yes, pronounced neuter-(New Jack Cash)
Trixie, Doodles, Trickadoodles (Dominators Lady)
Sissy, Sister (Invest In The Moon)
Otie, O-Man, O (Invest In The Moon x RC Indian Bullion)
Chicken (InvestInADashingLady)
Leroy (Dashing Lee)
Whiskers, short for Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, initials W. T. F. :lol: he was unplanned!
Big Daddy, Biddy (MJB Daddy Is A Rouge)
Spanky, Spank, Spankers (ShiningSparkInvester)
Pawnee - RIP, pretty lady.

These are just the horses that we currently own, and the last one was my very first pony. Love them all, even the crazy ones. :wink:


----------



## Banter1 (Sep 21, 2012)

Charlie
Tess (Tes Cowboy)
Coby (Colorama N Blend)
Runaway
Duke


----------



## AllieJ333 (Nov 2, 2012)

Chester (my horse)
Munchkin (Chester's old name. :shock
Fidgets
Franklin
Duncan
Josie
Happy Appy
Envious
Engalina
Edie
Lola
Halla
Daisy
Blondie
Chelsea
Pinkie Pie (her owner regrets letting a toddler name her...)
Sly
Bubbah
Dixie
Brandy
Calypso
Pistol
Perry
Bonnie
Hans
Katy Grey
Rose
Jazz
Lightning
Strut
Smoothie
Kola
Malakai
Pepper
Leroy
Bugs

And the list goes on...


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Apollo
Jules
Honey
GT
Shelby
Long gone


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Judy Judy Big Ears (Juju)
Voodoo Star
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, some I have owned, some I have worked with, some were my family's. Would still like to contribute them to discussion 

Angel
Jester
Blue
Melody
Mama
Junior
Brown Beauty
Oreo
Chocolate
Stubbs
Sally
Belle
Rico
April
Lil April
Bubbles
Teykiro
Jasper
Krew
Barbie
Bucky
Ruger
Shantee
Rebel
Annie
Choco
Indigo
Lizzy
Lil Bit
Harley
Harvey
Carmen
Body
Jody
Destiny
Chex
Lexi
Big Kid
Cruze
Rev Your Engine
Cally
Ally
Maya
Chief
Koda
Tammio
Bullet
Selena
Lexi

And that's where I lose track of who I have and haven't said LOL.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeesh people...

I only have Sky

Nickname: Sky
But his full name is A Sky of Optimism


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Nothing fancy here. Our Paints,

Angel
Mandy
Lady
Cinnamon
and our new colt, Buckshot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Bella (renamed RazMcTaz or Razzy)
Mr. Fox
Casey (GS Captivation)
Candy (Under the Blue Moon)

And for the fun of it... here are some of the horses that I have met and worked with in the past year or two-
Spidey
Barney 
Fudge
Sunny
Mario
Opie
Kodie
Lovie
George
Poncho
Rino
Zeke
Zuke (or Stormy)
Juno
Melody
Sunny (previously Sunday)
Bailey
Quin (or Muffin Head)
Jupiter
Dillen 
Lucas
Biscuit
Rusty
Winston
Lexus
Lexie
Gemini 
Comet
Nipper
Nike
Sampson
Nick
AJ
Scooter
Bear
Bella
Foxy
Kissme
Maggie
Philly
Tetly
Jay
Shamar
Chips
Skyler
Jet


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

horses i have Previously had/Leased:
Donovan (Donovan Command)
Cookie (Crackerjack Man)
Ryan (Ryan's Lad)
My two Current Horses:
Taffy (Red Storm)
Minchy (Mister Minchen)


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are the horses I have ridden or worked with (at least some of them).

JR
Cadet
Peach
Rebel
Zach
Meg
Billy
Drummer
Ribbon
Dual
Razz
Rocket
Dez
Dez (they are two different horses)
Cheri
Hawk
Hilton
Timber
April


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

My two boys owned at different times:
Vinny and Trigger

Some of my faves for horses I have worked with:
Dakota (he is a beautiful paint! Wish I had pics)
Apache (also an amazing paint)
Lakota
Mocha
Zorro
Flicka x2- one was black and the other was white ha ha
Storm- a massive Morgan 
I have honestly worked with dozens of horses but these have some of my favorite names or names I hadnt noticed on the list yet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sacredsterling (Mar 10, 2013)

*Barn Name: Indigo
Show Name: Sacred Sterling
*


----------

